# Something A Little Different....



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

This is a picture of a dwarf character I used to play in the Warhammer roleplaying game many, many years ago.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

You drew this? Very nice. I love the detail in it! From the nicks on the axe to the wood of the shield, it's clear a lot of time went into it's details.One thing I did notice is the chin part of his beard seems to be on the armor, not the chin, but it's a very minor thing and not too noticeable.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

This looks like a legit drawing from an RP book or something. Epic work, gridge.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. And, sorry for the small size of the thumbnail. Unfortunately, this is the only copy I have now (the original was lost) or I would make a better scan so the detail can be seen better.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Fucking hell, that's incredible.


----------

